# Eon motors Weez



## robvdc (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello, electrician, I am writing from Belgium (Liège) and I travel mostly by electric bike for 4 years. I travel with my bike more than my car. I converted a mountain bike with a kit 1000 W 48 V 20 Ah I use for 2 years with happiness.










This prototype is now for sale on the internet. It is approved in Europe. Its price is € 8,990 with 5.5 kWh Lithium 60 km range and € 12,990 with 12 kWh. It weighs 295 kg and can carry the driver and two passengers. Its 4-wheel motors of 1 kW each allow it to run at 45 km / h. Its frame is made of a honeycomb aluminum plate. It is built in the south of France in a new factory in 7 workers building 2 vehicles per day.
The first prototype video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORlnK4-It4Y
A video that shows how the vehicle is designed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo18ySNuNiI.
An introductory video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCb9nXl3S1M.
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/eonmotors
I posted because there are some good idea in the first two videos. 
Thank you, drive well ;-) . Sorry for the mistakes, I use Google translation.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

couple of design fubars there.
Motorcycle tires on a car ?
and the fork holding the wheel is rounded over the tire so you cant put proper flat tread car tires on.
With 4 hub motors they could have made it 4 wheel steer with a 90 degree swing for sideways parking.
Looks like an economical design though and should make money.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

RIPPERTON said:


> couple of design fubars there.....


...jeez ! Only a couple ?
That has to be one of the worst EV designs I have ever seen.
It will probably turn more people away from EVs than it attracts !
And 4 kW with 3 passengers has to be a liability on a public road.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Its the G-Wiz all over again.


----------



## robvdc (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello,
"It Will Probably more people turn away from EVs than it Attracts" It depends on what one is looking for. To show off, not really. But for a green travel, there's no better ;-)
"G-Wiz all over again" The G-wiz is built in India, this Weez in the West. G-wiz is narrow. It is more spacious. With a distance suitable for the legs to the greatest basketball player. With its 4-wheel drive, it can roll in the snow :-D. And the frame of the G-Wiz can rust. Sorry to be biased, but this vehicle please me well. And with a generator in the trunk (there instead) even better. 
Sorry for the mistakes, I use Google translation.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are thinking of buying one, just be sure to have a good long test drive first.
4 kW will not move 400+ kg ( car+driver ) up much of a slope at any speed , and even on the flat acceleration will be very slow.
You should also verify the range claims.


----------



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

It is another 30mph NEV. Generally a useless car in the USA. Ugly too.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Apart from being ugly, most States would either not allow it on the roads or else require that it be registered as a motorcycle (and require the passengers to wear a helmet).

I get that it is an economical design and will probably be successful in places where price is the only driving factor. I suspect that it will not even be allowed to be imported here.


----------

